# Tim Duncan....



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If you've been hanging around here long enough, you'll remember my "What the hell is Duncan doing" thread, and remember me calling him out on several occassions. I didn't make this thread to bash the guy for the Game 3 performance. I made this thread to kind of follow up on my previous thoughts on Duncan this past season. If you don't remember, let me give you a quick reminder of the problems I had with him about midway through the season. First off, I thought he wasn't aggressive enough offensively. He avoided contact, settled for jumpers, and he didn't fight for post position all that hard. Well, it's been a long while since then, and I have to say that I still see some problems with the guy. He's one of the best players in the league. I know that, I'm not a fool. I'm not asking for perfection, but I just think that the closer he is to the basket the more it will help us out. I still don't see him fighting for post position all that well, so that means he's relying on his jumper too much. The thing that I really don't understand is that there is certain games where he does play like the classic Tim Duncan. He gets good post position, and he pounds the other team with his back to the basket. That's what I don't get. It's an on-off thing. 



Anyway, my main reasoning behind this thread was to ask you guys if you fell that Duncan is playing as good as he ever has right now. I think his injury issue can almost be put to rest now, because he's out there playing nearly 40 minutes. Is Duncan playing as well as he always has, or has he toned down his game a little bit? Defensively I think he's as good as he's always been. Offensively is a different story though. Thoughts?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well i see duncan trying to get good postion alot and i see him take alot of bangs from 1 or 2 people at the same time. i think he is the best hes ever been defensivly just on offense i noteiced his ark on his shot is bad, thats what cost us both gm 1 of the first round and gm 3 of the second round. ever since his ankle was hurt i noticed he has not had great ark on his hook shot or any shot for that matter. i think he is doing fine, he is trying to get good position and wants to play all he can he is still trying to find his shot, not every one could even come close to what he is doing now this fast frm injury. i think duncan will have a 35 plus gm tomrow and will play very well. im not worried about him to much


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> well i see duncan trying to get good postion alot and i see him take alot of bangs from 1 or 2 people at the same time. i think he is the best hes ever been defensivly just on offense i noteiced his ark on his shot is bad, thats what cost us both gm 1 of the first round and gm 3 of the second round. ever since his ankle was hurt i noticed he has not had great ark on his hook shot or any shot for that matter. i think he is doing fine, he is trying to get good position and wants to play all he can he is still trying to find his shot, not every one could even come close to what he is doing now this fast frm injury. i think duncan will have a 35 plus gm tomrow and will play very well. im not worried about him to much





I hope you're right about the 35+ points tomorrow, because that should make us nearly unbeatable. 



As far as his arch, it seems like he's always shot bullets at the rim, at least in the last 2-3 years. That's exactly why Parker and Duncan aren't even mediocre free throw shooters.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Playing the Nuggets in the first round was probably a good thing for Timmy. Kenyon makes Timmy work harder than most defenders for position. Nene is a big body that will lean on Timmy and Camby ability to block shots made him think about his shots.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Timmy seems almost 100% out there. I know he's not, but he' sure making it seem like he is. I'm through complaining about Tim...except for my usual bashing of his free throws! :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about Duncan too much. But I have noticed something different in him though offensively as you mentioned. Defensively he's pretty much the same. I don't think he's at his best. We've all seen Duncan at his best. And I'm sure once you guys play either us or Dallas he'll be the best he can be cuz he'll know what's in reach. I wouldn't worry especially with the interior D's he will see. Dampier fouling every 2 secs, and Amare not being able to guard him. He'll get any shot with those two. I can't see us or them beating you guys.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I have noticed a bit of a drop in Duncan's offensive game this year. He is not nearly aggressive or in control as he was in previous years, at the height of his offensive game, nor does he work as hard on the low block as he used to. IMO, he is too passive on offense. His shot is still there and he is still a beast in the low post when he wants to be. He just needs to be more aggressive, and take it to the basket with authority. Sometimes he takes it to the basket so weak I cringe.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i realy think he is still agressive in the post,i think its something else in his gm thats wrong, mybe the timeing and or the new offense they are running this yr


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I truly believe he just got into a slump yesterday, his FT shooting drastically increased over the past years, I mean, didn't he shoot like 13-14 once? He just struggled and I know that tonight will be better.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He had a great outing tonight, and was the only thing really going for our team. If he had not been plastered by Fortson all night long, then he coulda had 50.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> well i see duncan trying to get good postion alot and i see him take alot of bangs from 1 or 2 people at the same time. i think he is the best hes ever been defensivly just on offense i noteiced his ark on his shot is bad, thats what cost us both gm 1 of the first round and gm 3 of the second round. ever since his ankle was hurt i noticed he has not had great ark on his hook shot or any shot for that matter. i think he is doing fine, he is trying to get good position and wants to play all he can he is still trying to find his shot, not every one could even come close to what he is doing now this fast frm injury. i think duncan will have a 35 plus gm tomrow and will play very well. im not worried about him to much


wow i got it right on the nose lol


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I hope you're right about the 35+ points tomorrow, because that should make us nearly unbeatable.


i would have thought the same thing.

looks like we were both wrong.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i would have thought the same thing.
> 
> looks like we were both wrong.



I'm completely stupid for thinking the rest of the team would play up to par. Seriously.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm completely stupid for thinking the rest of the team would play up to par. Seriously.


yeah. since that's exactly what i said.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> yeah. since that's exactly what i said.




Congratulations then.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I loved what I saw out of Duncan against Phoenix, plain and simple. He's one of the premier back-to-the-basket players in the game, and he almost exclusively went to that in the Phoenix series. He was fighting for post position, being aggressive, and even faced up guys and drove it in right at them. This is the Duncan that everyone has gotten to know, and I feel so good about him right now. He's still got his ankle issues, but I just loved to see how aggressive and intense he played against Phoenix. Let's hope he brings the same thing in the NBA Finals. Barring injury, I don't see why not.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I loved what I saw out of Duncan against Phoenix, plain and simple. He's one of the premier back-to-the-basket players in the game, and he almost exclusively went to that in the Phoenix series. He was fighting for post position, being aggressive, and even faced up guys and drove it in right at them. This is the Duncan that everyone has gotten to know, and I feel so good about him right now. He's still got his ankle issues, but I just loved to see how aggressive and intense he played against Phoenix. Let's hope he brings the same thing in the NBA Finals. Barring injury, I don't see why not.


you know why he was doing all of that.... he is begginng to get healthy it can only go up from hear. i new it wasnt tim being lazy


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> you know why he was doing all of that.... he is begginng to get healthy it can only go up from hear. i new it wasnt tim being lazy



Nobody suggested it was him being lazy.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nobody suggested it was him being lazy.


well people were saying he just wasnt trying for some reason therefore i take as them calling him lazy either way im just happy duncan is getting healthy and is playing like the mvp again, were gonna need the gm5 duncan every gm in the finals if we wana win it all


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ot tim duncan just got number 1 underrated athletes on sports center
do yall agree with that, i sure do. this guy is possibly gonna get his 3rd ring with many more oportunitys to get more and you realy dont here much about him.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree with it

*Fooooo*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Underrated? I don't think Duncan's underrated at all. Well, maybe a little. But the most underrated athlete? Come on.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> well people were saying he just wasnt trying for some reason therefore i take as them calling him lazy either way im just happy duncan is getting healthy and is playing like the mvp again, were gonna need the gm5 duncan every gm in the finals if we wana win it all





Nobody was suggesting that he was being lazy. 




My main beef with him was that he just wasn't aggressive as usual. Maybe that had to do with playing with having a lighter offensive load this season, maybe it had to do with his injuires, or both. It wasn't laziness.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nobody was suggesting that he was being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if your not trying to be agressive doesnt that mean your being lazy


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> well if your not trying to be agressive doesnt that mean your being lazy




No. Duncan was as aggressive as he's ever been on the defensive end, so not being as aggressive on the offensive end is not saying he was being lazy. I personally don't correlate aggressiveness and laziness with each other. When Parker loses his confidence and stops being aggressive on offense, does anybody call him lazy? 



You've just misunderstood, because I've never meant to suggest he's being lazy. I accused him of being soft, which is the same thing as not being aggressive, but I didn't say he was being lazy.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Underrated? I don't think Duncan's underrated at all. Well, maybe a little. But the most underrated athlete? Come on.


No one praises him as much as they should,he gets no deals,lil kids dont know him and the only comercial ive ever seen him in are gunn comercials,thats only local!

FOO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> No one praises him as much as they should,he gets no deals,lil kids dont know him and the only comercial ive ever seen him in are gunn comercials,thats only local!
> 
> FOO


yep right on the nose


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> No one praises him as much as they should,he gets no deals,lil kids dont know him and the only comercial ive ever seen him in are gunn comercials,thats only local!
> 
> FOO


You must not watch as much t.v. as me, FOO! :biggrin: 

I've seen Timmy in many national commercials: the Nike commercials, the espn commercials, the nba live commercials, the Back Yard Basketball commercials, and plenty more. But really though, what do commercials have to do with being underrated? Absolutely nothing. Like you said...kinda, little kids know him, but they don't really care. That means he's not very popular,which is why he doesn't appear in as many commercials as other players. It's all because he's unpopular not underrated. How can you be called the greatest player in the world and be underrated? What more can you ask for besides "The Greatest"? There's nothing beyond that, absolutely nothing.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Duncan is the best player in the NBA right now. He's been proving it in the playoffs too. Each series his stats get better and he starts becoming more and more dominant despite the constant ankle injuries. I really admire TD. He is the epitomy of what the perfect player is, and he really doesn't get the credit he deserves. It kills me each time someone says Amare Stoudemire or Lebron James are better players than Duncan.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Duncan is underrated overall. On these boards, Duncan gets plenty of respect, so I won't complain about that.



However, in the media Duncan is underrated IMO.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think Duncan is underrated overall. On these boards, Duncan gets plenty of respect, so I won't complain about that.
> 
> 
> 
> However, in the media Duncan is underrated IMO.


Maybe I'm just use to the boards and haven't noticed Duncan being underrated then. but I hear the media call Duncan "The greatest player in the world" all the time...but most of the time it's by people like Sir Charles or Sean Elliot though :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, Tim Duncan is the dirtiest, most overrated player I've ever seen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, Tim Duncan is the dirtiest, most overrated player I've ever seen.


Unless Tim Duncan is the only player you've ever seen, than you are a complete idiot. Overrated? Maybe. Dirty? Get the f**** out of here!


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Unless Tim Duncan is the only player you've ever seen, than you are a complete idiot. Overrated? Maybe. Dirty? Get the f**** out of here!


Tim Duncan is the most disrespectful player to the referees I've ever seen. I'm so tired of seeing him argue and debate every single call and yell and curse at fans. He needs to take a book out of the pages of Rasheed Wallace and so he'll know how to treat people. Seriously, Tim Duncan used to be a nice guy, but he's turning into Ron Artest.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Tim Duncan is the most disrespectful player to the referees I've ever seen. I'm so tired of seeing him argue and debate every single call and yell and curse at fans. He needs to take a book out of the pages of Rasheed Wallace and so he'll know how to treat people. Seriously, Tim Duncan used to be a nice guy, but he's turning into Ron Artest.


omfg...ok...you must not know who Tim Duncan is, or else you would never had said such bull. Tim Duncan's the guy who never yells at the reffs. He's the guy who never shows anger. FOR CRYING OUT LOUD HE FREAKIN WON THE SPORTSMANSHIP AWARD!!!!!! You need to get your sorry, pathetic homerism @$$ out of here before texan or Koko read your post. Damn...that was just pathetic...

Edit: Thanks for the addition to my sig though


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

We must be talking about two different Tim Duncans here. I'm talking about the Duncan that's playing as we speak. He just gave a Spur fan the finger for christs sake.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> We must be talking about two different Tim Duncans here. I'm talking about the Duncan that's playing as we speak. He just gave a Spur fan the finger for christs sake.


You're not funny. Koko, when you get back, I think you need to close this thread. It's been totally destroyed by this guy. He's obviously trying to be funny, but all he's done is anger me and TheRoc5.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Duncan has never been less than the best sportsman. He learned from the best(Drob) and has continued the good attitude. He is the least selfish, least egotistical superstar in the league. He is actually probably one of the least egotistic PLAYERS in the league. He doesn't play dirty. But I know it has somehow become a trend to call all the players on the Spurs dirty. What exactly does he do on the court that could be considered "dirty"? He doesn't undercut people, he never flagrantly fouls, nor does he grab, push, punch etc. So I don't know how you think he's dirty unless you have an alternate definition.

He does complain to the refs some, but how many times do you see him getting technical fouls? Rarely ever. He knows when to stop, and I see nothing wrong with arguing calls, as long as you don't go overboard.

As for the comment about being overrated.... Thats just asinine. He is the best player in the league right now. He is an elite rebounder, scorer, big man passer, and defender. He is possibly the best PF ever to play the game(the only arguables are Karl Malone and Barkley). Yet he still is mentioned by some as a lesser to Amare Stoudemire, Lebron James, Dwayne Wade and other more flashy players. Just because a player is "boring" doesn't mean he is a bad player. 

I'm sorry that you think he is such a worthless player. If you could appreciate his game then you'd realize exactly how good he is. I don't think anyone will actually appreciate him fully until he has retired. Just one question before I end my post... Why do you think he is overrated?


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

texan said:


> Duncan has never been less than the best sportsman. He learned from the best(Drob) and has continued the good attitude. He is the least selfish, least egotistical superstar in the league. He is actually probably one of the least egotistic PLAYERS in the league. He doesn't play dirty. But I know it has somehow become a trend to call all the players on the Spurs dirty. What exactly does he do on the court that could be considered "dirty"? He doesn't undercut people, he never flagrantly fouls, nor does he grab, push, punch etc. So I don't know how you think he's dirty unless you have an alternate definition.
> 
> He does complain to the refs some, but how many times do you see him getting technical fouls? Rarely ever. He knows when to stop, and I see nothing wrong with arguing calls, as long as you don't go overboard.
> 
> ...


First of all he is a dirty player. I'm sick and tired of seeing him undercate players and attempt to hurt other guys. Let me ask you a question. Did you see his postgame interview. He was talking like the cocky, arrogant, showboat ***** that he is. I'll tell you one thing, Gary Payton is more of a class act than Duncan.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> First of all he is a dirty player. I'm sick and tired of seeing him undercate players and attempt to hurt other guys. Let me ask you a question. Did you see his postgame interview. He was talking like the cocky, arrogant, showboat ***** that he is. I'll tell you one thing, Gary Payton is more of a class act than Duncan.


pretty soon my signature is going to be to big lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> First of all he is a dirty player. I'm sick and tired of seeing him undercate players and attempt to hurt other guys. Let me ask you a question. Did you see his postgame interview. He was talking like the cocky, arrogant, showboat ***** that he is. I'll tell you one thing, Gary Payton is more of a class act than Duncan.



Who has he tried to undercut? I've never seen him intentionally undercut, or even try to undercut a player. He actually has moved out of the way so that he wouldn't undercut players and made sure that they avoided injury. 

As for his postgame interview, I didn't see it. But I would be shocked if what you said was actually true. TD has a very mellow attitude and it would be talked about all over the media had he been a "cocky, arrogant, showboat *****". He is a class act. Are you sure you aren't getting Shaq and TD confused?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Who has he tried to undercut? I've never seen him intentionally undercut, or even try to undercut a player. He actually has moved out of the way so that he wouldn't undercut players and made sure that they avoided injury.
> 
> As for his postgame interview, I didn't see it. But I would be shocked if what you said was actually true. TD has a very mellow attitude and it would be talked about all over the media had he been a "cocky, arrogant, showboat *****". He is a class act. Are you sure you aren't getting Shaq and TD confused?


I saw it, he was nothing but respectful, as usual. Texan, I think this guy is trying to be funny. If not, then he's a complete moron. Well, even if he is trying to be funny he's a complete moron, BECAUSE IT'S NOT FUNNY!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs fans, I suggest you all put Hakeem "The Steam" Olajuwon on your ignore list. He's in here to piss people off, and he's succeeded so far. 



Duncan flicked off a Spurs fan? Got a picture? Got a clip? Got a little write up about it?


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

I'll tell one thing, I've never seen anyone as dirty as Duncan. Just ask Stephon Marbury what he thinks of Duncan. He's undercut Marbury and slammed him to the floor at least 3 times in the last 2 seasons. I'm so tired of seeing this guy try to hurt people.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Spurs fans, I suggest you all put Hakeem "The Steam" Olajuwon on your ignore list. He's in here to piss people off, and he's succeeded so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan flicked off a Spurs fan? Got a picture? Got a clip? Got a little write up about it?


Trust me he did. I was the fan.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Trust me he did. I was the fan.




He did this tonight or what? If not, why blow off steam on him tonight?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Trust me he did. I was the fan.


Yet somehow you were able to be online, making fun of him? :raised_ey 

I told you he's just trying to be funny. I've got news for you though, Hakeem, IT'S NOT WORKING!


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

cause I have a laptop you *edit*





No sir. No insulting posters. - Koko


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> cause I have a laptop you *edit*


right........


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> I'll tell one thing, I've never seen anyone as dirty as Duncan. Just ask Stephon Marbury what he thinks of Duncan. He's undercut Marbury and slammed him to the floor at least 3 times in the last 2 seasons. I'm so tired of seeing this guy try to hurt people.


If Duncan really was a dirty player, he would have been called out by other players, coaches, or the media by now. Steph has never called out TD on this, and knowing how cocky and loudmouthed Steph is, it would have happened if Dunc did in fact undercut him and slam him down. 

Also, he didn't flick anyone off, and you couldn't have been posting when you did if you were at the game, unless you brought a laptop to the game. It seems pretty unrealistic to me b/c the cameras would have caught it and the league would have already issued a fine.

My only question to you is whats you beef with Duncan? He is a great player and is a class act yet you are making up stuff about him. Why and why now?


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

Not only is he a dirty player, but he is a child molester


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I say everyone just ignore his posts. Act like you don't even see it, and carry on as usual. Watch him wither and disappear in no time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Not only is he a dirty player, but he is a child molester


I'm ganna ask again, Texan or Koko, can you please lock thist thread? It's already gone down the c****er.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I'm ganna ask again, Texan or Koko, can you please lock thist thread? It's already gone down the c****er.



Either that or we can just delete his posts. I'll confer with Koko.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta love Parody trolls. In.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Locked. Once Mr. Dream is taken care of, we can re-open the thread and talk about it's intended purpose. Until then, it's closed.


----------

